
Preventing Crime With Tech: The Newark Experiment - prakash
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/02/preventing-crime-with-tech-the-newark-experiment/
======
sysop073
I'd be interested in hearing what the ACLU says about it in their own words;
the transcript made it sound like they were much more accepting than I would
expect

~~~
prospero
The ACLU'S weird about that sort of stuff, inasmuch as they seem to mostly
object to indiscriminate surveillance. I work for a company that does "smart"
surveillance, which allows for both improved cross-referencing of footage and
a finer grained control over who can see what. Depending which side of the
coin is being discussed, they'll either demonize or canonize us, without ever
acknowledging that they've had different stances in the past.

All in all, I think they don't have a clearly defined stance on any of this. A
lot of camera installations in cities are surprisingly ineffective (too many
feeds to monitor in real time, usually at absurdly low frame rates because
there's not enough disk space to hold onto high quality video), and I think
this makes them low priority targets as far as the ACLU is concerned. It will
be interesting to see what they do once the technology really comes of age and
a few operators can actually correlate footage from a city-wide installation.

------
staticshock
is techcrhunch diversifying?

